# BETTING SPORTS



## Sportsbet (Oct 31, 2011)

Sports Betting – Is a Sportsbook where you can find complete details about current sports events and the best odds posted to place a bet. Once the bet is placed it is calculated on the results and placing a bet on the outcome. There are 2 aspects of Sports Betting one is knowledge or experience about sports and the other is luck or chance.

Main object is to beat the Odd makers or the Odd compilers and win some money. Apart from this placing the bet on the favorite sport event makes the game exciting.

Betting can be done through Sports books or Bookmakers entities. Betting can be done on several sports such as Baseball, Basketball, Football, Tennis, Hockey, Snooker and Soccer games. Betting can be done through online or through phone with many sports books. Sportsbook is simply which accepts sports bets and the Odd maker is the person who sets the betting odds.

There are several types of bets. Some of the common types of bets are.

Straight bet – This can also be known as single bet which is common and simple. Here betting can be done on winner with odds posted. 

Point Spread - This bet allows you bet on a winner from two selections that were made equal by allocating appropriate sites for the losing team. The difference in point is the number of points and are presented with a sign - for the favorite and the + sign to the oppressed. The favorite is to win by more than the difference of points for you to win or you lose your bet, even if the team wins. Conversely, if you bet on the underdog, that team has to lose by less than the Point Spread for you to win. If the favorite wins by exact point spread, then it is a push or a tie. You will receive your stake. To remove a link, Odds makers sometimes include a half-point gap. Since scores use full numbers, a team has to win right away.

Buy Points – Moving the Point Spread favorably at a price.

Money line - This sets the odds for each team, but inversely proportional to what would have been a difference of points, and is indicated by a + sign for the oppressed and a - for the favorite. If the team A is given as favorite and the odd is posted as -180 and B is the underdog at +120. The proposal would be likely to 10:18 odds-on for the favorite, and 24:10 for the oppressed. 

Total - Here number of points scored by both teams in the game, including the points scored in overtime. 

Over/Under – Points scored by both the teams will be over or under the total set by the odds maker. 

If-Wager - It is that which allows the player to make a second bet, up to the same amount, until you win the first election.

Open Wager- It allows the bettor to play teasers making to select one at different times in different days.

Place your bets, enjoy watching the game!!!!


----------



## joshef (Aug 16, 2012)

These days online sports betting is a very fertile business for game owners and for online gamers. With the growth in Internet sports betting is more popular in people and as a result there are plenty of sports betting sites these days.


----------



## Philip (Jan 21, 2014)

Sports betting is very popular now a days. It allows you to place a bet on any game without leaving out your home. There are many sites which offer online sports betting and also you can get great bonus on deposits. By betting with a licensed site, you have no risk of putting your money in unsafe hands. After a sign up process of 1-2 minutes, you can straightforward start placing a bet.


----------



## sbobitcoin (Mar 4, 2014)

Very popular indeed, with wide range of selection that caters to any players betting needs. The advent of digital currency, bitcoin has made its mark for being top choice for gamblers to use.


----------



## joeangel (Jul 27, 2014)

Security is one  big thing you need to think about when you are looking for the best place for you to take care of your sports bets. You will be putting personal and financial information onto the site and you need to know your information s going to be protected


----------



## steveharris (Jul 31, 2014)

Has anyone of you guys know what "three straight up pays mean?"


----------



## Robertkuok (Apr 21, 2016)

my point of view total bettings  done by sports only. like i telling about IPL cricket matches. if any big match going on there means big amount of betting going there. betting is majorly going on cricket.


----------



## Michael Pearson (May 9, 2016)

Match Predictions can make it easy to decide for the best bets on, but I always prefer my own calculation. Comparing odds on various sites would be much helpful.


----------



## Raj Guru (Jun 17, 2016)

Its really great informative post.


----------



## Jonathan Crawford (Mar 1, 2017)

Helpful information regarding various types of bets. It was a great read.


----------



## Romeo Glover (Mar 8, 2017)

The best strategy of making money  is when you can bet on live games. you get  huge advantage because you see already what's going on. live bets are much more profitable. betting before the game is like a toss coin.


----------



## Sportsbook LV (May 16, 2017)

Interesting read!!  You have well explained about sports betting and common types of bets in your post.


----------



## session tips (Sep 4, 2017)

Sportsbet said:


> Sports Betting – Is a Sportsbook where you can find complete details about current sports events and the best odds posted to place a bet. Once the bet is placed it is calculated on the results and placing a bet on the outcome. There are 2 aspects of Sports Betting one is knowledge or experience about sports and the other is luck or chance.
> 
> Main object is to beat the Odd makers or the Odd compilers and win some money. Apart from this placing the bet on the favorite sport event makes the game exciting.
> 
> ...



Hello there, 
I love to bet on cricket and i never try any other sports...


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Guys anyone who knows brokerage for online sports betting?


----------



## deepaksh (Jul 21, 2020)

Sports betting is the activity of predicting the outcome of a sports game and placing bets on the result.


----------



## yasminoneill (Jul 21, 2020)

Not all bookmakers and bets online are safe. There are a number of criteria by which to choose a platform. You need to pay attention to the coefficients of the bookmaker, the availability of statistics on the site, and the infographics of sports events. I also advise you to rely on the advice of your friends or acquaintances who have already made bets. Personally, I am guided by the availability of forecasts on the website of bookmakers. I love football and bet specifically on football matches and bet on the basis of predictions from professionals. I advise you to be guided by the same principle. Also on the platform must be information about the withdrawal of funds from the account.


----------



## ken (Oct 7, 2020)

yasminoneill said:


> Not all bookmakers and bets online are safe. There are a number of criteria by which to choose a platform. You need to pay attention to the coefficients of the bookmaker, the availability of statistics on the site, and the infographics of sports events. I also advise you to rely on the advice of your friends or acquaintances who have already made bets. Personally, I am guided by the availability of forecasts on the website of bookmakers. I love football and bet specifically on football matches and bet on the basis of predictions from professionals. I advise you to be guided by the same principle. Also on the platform must be information about the withdrawal of funds from the account.



that's true! one must look out for the following when picking a bookie:
-Licensing
-speed of deposit/withdrawals
-markets available
-odds offered &
-customer support


----------

